# Sparco Race Cat (Puma) shoes - any good?



## AlexM520 (Sep 27, 2002)

Looking for reviews and comments about Sparco Race Cat (Puma) driving shoes. Is the sole as thin as in true racing shoes? Are they comfortable just to walk around the padock area? Does the sole last longer than the sole of a true racing shoes?

Thanks,

AlexM520


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

AlexM520 said:


> Looking for reviews and comments about Sparco Race Cat (Puma) driving shoes. Is the sole as thin as in true racing shoes? Are they comfortable just to walk around the padock area? Does the sole last longer than the sole of a true racing shoes?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> AlexM520


I'd venture to say that Sparco makes some of the best racing gear out there. I don't know about the Sparco shoes cause I bought a different brand of 'racing shoe' but I can tell you this. Since racing shoes are designed to give you better pedal feedback than normal shoes, they typically have a much thinner sole. They won't give you the support you need for walking around the paddock all day. (I usually swap back and forth inbetween sessions with my regular shoes)

All in all, once you get used to racing shoes at the track, you won't want to use any other type of shoe when tracking.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex B. has them. He's in Germany, so give him some time and he may reply later tomorrow)

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=29013


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

AlexM520 said:


> Looking for reviews and comments about Sparco Race Cat (Puma) driving shoes. Is the sole as thin as in true racing shoes? Are they comfortable just to walk around the padock area? Does the sole last longer than the sole of a true racing shoes?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> AlexM520


My wife and I both have them. They are nice combo shoe. They are not as thin as a true racing shoe. But they are more comfortable for walking around the paddock.

As for how long they will last, we haven't worn them enough yet to tell.

They will not replace my real race shoes, but for autocross days and things like that they are great. IMO, if you want the best of both worlds, you get the best of neither.  The best is race shoes for in the car, and athletic shoes for the paddock.

But for a single shoe, the Sparco/Puma Race Cats are nice.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

I forgot to add, we both looked at the Piloti shoes and they are much more an athletic shoe than a race shoe. VERY thick sole.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Hello,

the one I have is the Speed Cat model. 

I love these shoes. It's definitely great for driving and very comfortable. The narrow sole is an advantage when playing with fast gas-brake combinations.

As for the durability compared to real racing shoes, I have no experience with race shoes, so I can't comment on that.

But for driving, definitely worth the $$.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

I have speedcats too, love them


----------



## AlexM520 (Sep 27, 2002)

Pinecone said:


> I forgot to add, we both looked at the Piloti shoes and they are much more an athletic shoe than a race shoe. VERY thick sole.


Hi Guys,

Thanks for all your comments. I will get Sparco/Puma Race Cat also :thumbup: 
I actually stopped a local store and tried on Sparco Race Cat on one foot and Sparco Racing 2 on another. Race Cats have a bit of support in the middle of the foot which does make it more comfortable for walking. Will be down in Denver (US) for business trip next week as well as DE with Porsche North Eastern region on July 30/31, so will buy them than .... it is cheaper than in Canada even after exchange rate.

>>> Okay, I know this is personal taste and subjective but just wandering which colors of Race Cats people are getting: red/white/black, blue/white/black, grey/white/black or black/white/black?
Also, did you get matching color gloves or not 

As far as PILOTI shoes, I actually bought one recently (Monaco 5-1) & shipped it from US. But after wearing them twice to a track, I was disappointed..... the sole is VERY THICK and I barely felt the pedal (unfortunately there are no stores in Toronto that carry Piloti and the Canadian distributor is in Vancouver on the West coast, so couldn't try it before buying).

What's funny, I did a bit of research about PILOTI before buying it on different BMW forums and most people were happy with them .... only one person said their sole was thick. Don't get me wrong, Piloti is soft, very comfortable and good looking casual shoe but their sole is too thick to be called a driver's shoes.

The good news, I sold Piloti today to someone from my club who was looking for a backup pair to his racing shoes, mostly for padock area.

AlexM520


----------

